# URGENT please help!!! Puppy bloat



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I've seen bloat-your puppy would be acting very uncomfortable and his abdominal area would be swelling. There is no such thing as minor bloat-bloat is VERY serious.

As nearly as I can tell, 220 grams is about 2 cups, so really not too bad in one sitting.

*What Are the Signs of Bloat in Dogs*?

Most dogs will go into shock soon after the signs of GDV are seen. Death can occur within a matter of hours (or less). The most common signs of GDV include the following:

Distended (bloated) abdomen

Unproductive retching / heaving

Extreme lethargy

Excess salivation

Heavy panting

Restlessness / pacing

Pale gums


*If you notice any of these symptoms, you should go to a veterinarian immediately, especially if you have a large dog.* Some dogs will experience gastric dilation (bloating) without the volvulus (torsion / twisting) – these dogs still need immediate veterinary attention. Either way, catching this condition early enough will increase your dog’s chances of survival.


Dog Bloat (Gastric Dilatation Volvulus): Symptoms, Causes, Treatments

I think he probably just has a belly ache, especially if he is not in pain or his abdomen is not distending but if he is showing the symptoms listed above, I would get him to the vet. Better safe than sorry when it comes to bloat.

Keep him quiet and no more food today.

If there is an emergency vet available, you may want to ring them. If he really is/was bloating, you don't have time to post on the internet. It moves FAST and you have to move fast as well.

I couldn't believe how fast my girl swelled up. I knew from 20+ feet away that she was bloating and I had never seen it before. My husband hadn't really looked at her, but knew enough to recognize that she was miserable. A handler at the show tubed her and we rushed her (breaking all sorts of speed limits) to the vet, who rushed her immediately into surgery. She survived the surgery (not all do) and we tacked her stomach. It helped -although she would still bloat some, she didn't torse.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

*Symptoms Of Bloat*
The pain of the swollen tummy makes affected pups act restless within just a few hours of eating. They’ll whine and cry, get up and lie down again, and pace in an effort to get comfortable. The dog may strain to vomit or defecate but can’t. You’ll notice the stomach swells and becomes painful. Finally you’ll see signs of shock—pale gums, irregular or shallow breathing, rapid heartbeat—followed by collapse and death.


How often are you feeding him? At his age, 3 times a day is ideal although 2 times a day will work. Feeding him too much at one sitting will give him a tummy ache and can cause diarrhea.


----------



## evgrinder (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you for the response Tahnee. I am very grateful. It's 11:30pm here and he just woke up for potty and did both no.1 and no.2 and is now quietly asleep. It doesn't look like he has bloat. Thank you again!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm not sure if this was stated already but it doesn't hurt to say it again right? 

Bloating can be caused from worms also. I noticed that Duke was very bloated before we had dewormed him. After deworming him the bloating went down. 

Another cause can be needing to poop. Duke will bloat if he hasn't pooped after eating. He will bloat if he hasn't pooped after eating two meals.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think he will be fine.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ev*



evgrinder said:


> Hi at 9 weeks old, our golden puppy (boy) is supposed to eat 300g of CSJ Little Champ kibble. However we made the mistake of only feeding him 120g since bringing him from the breeder a week ago.
> 
> Today I made another mistake and increased his food intake too quickly to 220g. He's not been himself all day today and this evening he's lying down with what appears to be minor bloat.
> 
> ...


EV: If you ever suspect bloat get your pup to pup immediately. You have about an hour. It is deadly. Google Emergency Animal Hospitals in your area and they will be open around the clock. Call and let them know you are on the way!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think your puppy just had a very full tummy and that's why it appeared bloated and he was acting tired. Think about when you eat a bigger meal than you are used to, you get sleepy, too. I do agree that he should be fed 3 times a day for a couple of months.


----------



## Aero540T (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't have much to add other than he's adorable


----------



## HiltonMagic (Dec 13, 2015)

Just FYI, the veterinary world does a great disservice by referring to "bloat" and GDV (gastric dilitation volvulus, or "twisted stomach" or "gastric torsion") as essentially the same things. They are not.

Not all gassy tummys are lethal. They can be caused by changing foods, getting in the garbage, counter surfing, too big of a meal, drinking too much at once, etc. and is fairly common. 

Bloated (gassy) tummies MAY cause GDV, but MOST gassy tummies DON'T.

For those non-emergency issues, have some GasX (simethicone) on hand. 

In a true emergency GDV, the first sign is not usually the visible bloating, but stretching, drooling, licking at the stomach area, general uncomfortableness and inability to settle down, hacking or trying to vomit without bringing anything up, etc. (may not have all of these symptoms, or slightly different). If you are very concerned about future GDV's, talk to your vet about having a gastropexy. This can be done laproscopically, or during a spay. It comes with it's own set of risks, and extended recovery period, but will prevent any possibility of a future GDV. 

Also, this is a great opportunity to learn to check your pup's vitals, and one of the easiest is to check the gum color (and response time). 

Right above one of the upper canine teeth (the uppers are easiest to test),look at the gums first. They should be a nice light pink (though some breeds have black, GR's are pink). Learn what is normal for your pet when they are feeling good. Then press in gently but firmly, and remove your finger, but keep their lip up to watch what happens. . Where you pressed will appear white, but return to pink withing a 2 count (one one thousand, two one thousand).

If, before pressing, the gums are white (or extremely pale), it indicates blood loss or possibly shock.

Blue (or bluish) indicates a lack of oxygenation.

Purple or grayish, and/or very slow to respond to your finger pressure test, your pet is probably in shock. 

Deep or dark red (in all the gum tissue) indicates a toxin or infection. (FYI, a localized red near a tooth in that area most likely indicates dental disease.)

Yellowish indicates jaundice or possible a lepto infection.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope your baby is okay. For all of us, keeping Gas-X and Mylanta in our first aid kits is a good idea.


Please keep us posted.


----------

